# Equilibrium VS The Matrix



## Soul Reaver (Aug 15, 2005)

Mkay, As most people know, The Matrix was a pretty big hit, awesome story, (in the 1st anyway) and two poorass sequels.

Recently I got the chance too watch a movie called Equilibrium which I was informed was a poor "ripoff" of the Matrix.

I disagree strongly, IMO Equilibrium was a damn awesome movie, moving story, awesome action scenes and superb acting.

So I was wondering if anyone else had seen Equilibrium, (Stars Christian Bale) and what they thought of it as a film by itself, then compared to The Matrix.


----------



## 'RoP' (Aug 15, 2005)

Equilibrium is a good movie and came out earlier than the matrix I think...so the story is cool also...


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 15, 2005)

ive watched equilibirum 3 times, of 2 that i stopped the film after 15 min
the 3rd time i watched the whole movie
and im so fucking glad i did

equilibrium is one of the best movies ive seen so far the story was so good and the action great.
you cant really compare this movie to the matrix although i do think the story is better than the matrix especially matrix 2 & 3


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Aug 15, 2005)

wasnt equilibrium out before matrix?
anyway, the storyline is in no way the same, i feel equilibriums was more cheesy but alot better

the action was fkn mad, as "lame" as it was ;D i mean, you have to admit it was corny at alot of times
i still loved it though

matrix was corny, without the supermad action. it just got, supercorny and lame
ESPECIALLY after the sequels


----------



## Soul Reaver (Aug 15, 2005)

They were released roughly the same time I think, people claimed Bales character (Grammoton Cleric Preston.)  was a cheap ripoff of Neo which is obviously BS.

They also say that his fighting style was too Matrix-esque.

Personal I loved the battle scenes in Equilibrium.


----------



## meatpie (Aug 15, 2005)

They are two very different movies. 

The only similarity between Matrix and Equi is the black/dark outfit...in which case Batman must also be a cheap ripoff.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 15, 2005)

IMDb said:
			
		

> Equilibrium (2002)
> The Matrix (1999)


I saw both, and loved them.  I think the first (and IMO only) Matrix movie is a lot better, but Equilibrium was still damn good, it is just that The Matrix was one of my favorite movies of all time.  If you want to count the sequels, which I pretend never happened because they ruin the first movie, Equilibrium is way better.


----------



## Maru-San (Aug 15, 2005)

According to imdb.com, The Matrix came out on 31 March 1999 and Equilibrium came out on 6 December 2002. 
But as most people here, I think they're different movies. I don't know which I like better though... Liked them both =D Fight scenes in Equilibrium were awesome


----------



## kapsi (Aug 15, 2005)

Equilibrum sucks big time, Matrix was way better. The gun kata is ridiculous but the last fight in E was pretty good I'd say (both last fights).


----------



## 'RoP' (Aug 15, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> I saw both, and loved them.  I think the first (and IMO only) Matrix movie is a lot better, but Equilibrium was still damn good, it is just that The Matrix was one of my favorite movies of all time.  If you want to count the sequels, which I pretend never happened because they ruin the first movie, Equilibrium is way better.



thx, for the info



> but the last fight in E was pretty good I'd say (both last fights).



yeeah damn right


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 15, 2005)

The Gun Kata is...crazy, but also ten kinds of crazy fun.  And I gotta say, the Matrix draws more from 1984 while Equilibrium is more like Huxley's "Brave New World."  Two distinct and entertaining dystopias for the heroic leads to romp through.

But Equilibrium has more rewatchability than the Matrix.  I've rented and re-rented Equilibrium five or six times.  The Matrix...bought it, and now it lies at the bottom of the DVD collection.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2005)

I liked Equilibrium a lot, and it wasn't like the Matrix at all.. I generally don't buy into anything critics say, esepcially after seeing the reviews on this movie.

I think people are just dumb, that's my only explination. They are wildly overanalyzing the movie obviously.

I liked the story, the action, and everything in between.


----------



## lekki (Aug 15, 2005)

Equilibrium was an awesome movie, had nothing to do with the matrix and the effects were badass.
If you haven't watched it, I highly recommend it to kill 2 hours


----------



## kapsi (Aug 15, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> Equilibrium was an awesome movie, had nothing to do with the matrix


Well maybe you tell me what these ridiculous fights were for? Where Bale jumps around and 10 men with assault rifles can't shoot him?


----------



## meatpie (Aug 24, 2005)

kapsi said:
			
		

> Well maybe you tell me what these ridiculous fights were for? Where Bale jumps around and 10 men with assault rifles can't shoot him?



There is nothing uniquely-matrix-like about that.


----------



## kapsi (Aug 24, 2005)

Matrix introduced that


----------



## malfurion (Aug 24, 2005)

The original Matrix is suprior to Equilibrium is almost every aspect, be it philosophy reference, action choreography, art direction... well except Bale is a better actor than Keanu Reeves   But Equilibrium is nevertheless an entertaining movie.  Gun Kata is very original and cool,maybe a little bit cheesy, but so are a great deal of classic awesome Hong Kong action flicks.

Oh and the two movies are nothing alike.  Personally I think Equilibrium is much more 1984ish than Matrix.  The society described in Equilibrium is almost same as in 1984.


----------



## Putschi (Aug 24, 2005)

kapsi said:
			
		

> Matrix introduced that



No it didn't. Happens in almost every Hollywood action movie like Terminator etc where Soldiers seem unable to hit anything. In Matrix it was just very obvious that they were especially blind, stupid and way slower than Neo and his girlfriend. In Equilibrium it was even more obvious that the hero (forgot his name) was superior to anything in the movie.
And to call Equilibrium a Matrix rip-off would be really lame. Matrix itself was already a rip-off of so many movies like Terminator or Dark City etc. Despite that, I think of Matrix of the better movie because it had a better plot and cooler fights. But Equilibrium was pretty awesome as well. Pretty much reminded me of 1984 (as mentioned here before) which was a great book imo.


----------



## kapsi (Aug 24, 2005)

Putschi said:
			
		

> No it didn't. Happens in almost every Hollywood action movie like Terminator etc where Soldiers seem unable to hit anything. In Matrix it was just very obvious that they were especially blind, stupid and way slower than Neo and his girlfriend. In Equilibrium it was even more obvious that the hero (forgot his name) was superior to anything in the movie.
> And to call Equilibrium a Matrix rip-off would be really lame. Matrix itself was already a rip-off of so many movies like Terminator or Dark City etc.


Well actually I was saying that Matrix introduced kung fu-like fights, not blind soldiers. I don't think Matrix ripped anything directly, rather it ripped a little from everything.



> Pretty much reminded me of 1984 (as mentioned here before) which was a great book imo.


Bastardised 1984 + fights serving no purpose IMO


----------



## Putschi (Aug 24, 2005)

kapsi said:
			
		

> Well actually I was saying that Matrix introduced kung fu-like fights, not blind soldiers. I don't think Matrix ripped anything directly, rather it ripped a little from everything.
> 
> 
> Bastardised 1984 + fights serving no purpose IMO



I think you mean the way they used kung fu-like fights, eh? Because I doubt you're stupid and we all know kung fu or kung fu-like fights from movies way older. As far as I remember the way they used the slowmotion and all that camera stuff was the only thing that was actually innovative. And of course the mix of stuff. Nonetheless Matrix was an awesome movie.


----------



## ouatic (Aug 25, 2005)

Equilibrium is an awesome movie. I really enjoyed it, although I think that the first Matrix had a better story (but then again Dark City had a very good story, also very similar to the Matrix and was released before the Matrix) 

But comparing the two movies by itself.

Matrix > Equilibrium (just barely)
         however
Christian Bale >>> Keanu Reeves.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 25, 2005)

I liked equilibrium better then the matrix. I personally think the story was much more human and relatable then the matrix.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 25, 2005)

Well, thr first Matrix adn Second were pretty good but Equilibrum was kinda a huge rip, though teh ending of Equilibrium was awesome this part:


*Spoiler*: __ 



When the two guys had a fight and the guy servered the top half of that guys head, oh snap.  That part was awesome, re-re-rewind.




Its a tie for me.


----------



## Insipidipity (Aug 25, 2005)

Loved the cast of Equilibrium more(Janus of Goldeneye and the psycho of American Psycho/Batman of Batman begins), loved the idea of gun katas(despite the impossibility), loved the final fight, loved the characters and dystopian background, loved the fact that the hero wasn't superhuman, just very well trained in a very interesting martial art(I think it combined probability with jpg like analysis of gunfights with martial art style, with modern weapons)

Definitely better than the Matrix by like 20%.  The matrix was pretty awesome, but I mean, Equilibrium was just jaw droppingly cool


----------



## superman_1 (Aug 26, 2005)

enjoyed watching both matrix and equilibrium....but equilibrium had lots of good actions..... the fights are pure amazing.... thats wat i liked about the movie so much.... the fights are just awesome....very nice movie.... matrix was ok and all....2nd part was kinda good but 3rd was like hell......ruined it big time......compared to all matrix movie i would rather watch equilibrium....the fights were wicked......


----------



## meatpie (Aug 29, 2005)

Putschi said:
			
		

> I think you mean the way they used kung fu-like fights, eh? Because I doubt you're stupid and we all know kung fu or kung fu-like fights from movies way older. As far as I remember the way they used the slowmotion and all that camera stuff was the only thing that was actually innovative. And of course the mix of stuff. Nonetheless Matrix was an awesome movie.



Actually I give John Woo credit for introducing slow-mo in fight scenes. He was doing that stuff way back in the 80s in his films. 

But yeah...matrix was a good movie...
But the 2 sequels should never have been made...


----------



## Deadly Venom #5 (Aug 31, 2005)

I have to give the nod to Equilibrium...the fights were better imo and the main char was far cooler. Cleric over 'Chosen One' anyday.


----------



## Black Swan (Aug 31, 2005)

IMO equilibrium was much better than both the matrix sequels combined, but the original is slightly better than equilibrium only because of it sheer originality and its ability to make u think outside the box.  The scene when they give neo the choice to take the pills, now that was a kick ass scene, and it is the movie that reinvented slow-motion fight scenes in movies.  Equillibrium had cooler fight scenes that were very well choreographed and jaw droping.  But Matrix had better special effects and its fight scenes were on a much larger scale.


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 31, 2005)

It took me a while to take in Equilibrium. After all the first couple of minutes of it are not all that good as far as drawing in the audience. But I will have to go with Equilibrium simply because of that last fight scene with the gun tango fight. I mean they could have gone ahead and copy the Matrix and slow down the action (which too me was awesome the first time. but now that i look back at it possibly because of the sequels the slow mo feature is not all that amazing). As far as Equilibrium and Matrix similarities... They only have two things in common: 1- Gun crazy guys. 2- Main character is agains the norm of the movie (Neo and the Matrix, Cleric and the world of Equilibrium). Other than that there is no much similiarities between the two.


----------



## Sweet Ambrosia (Aug 31, 2005)

You guys are gonna hate me for this, but I thought Equilibrium was stupid. It was a ripoff of Farenheit 451 and it was a very predictable movie. The Matrix is superior in every aspect except the main character. Bale whips Keanu's ass good in the acting department.


----------



## Wierd Divide (Sep 1, 2005)

I think Christian Bale is by far the better actor, in fact I think he is one of the best modern actors about (check out his performance in The Machinist), plus he's English so I'm already on his side. Keanu Reeves is a wooden, slack-jawed bore who's been out acted by everyone and everything he has ever stood next to. 

However, it is insane to call one of the most influential and most parodied films of the last decade inferior to a film that was advertised "From the Makers of The Matrix", in essence a film using The Matrix's huge popularity to try and entice a wider audience to, once again see a sci-fi film blended with high tech action.

Equilibrium had a relatively good story to it but the Matrix was so complex and rewarding that it managed to go from being a virtually unheard of sci-fi film to actually managing to rival the massive Star Wars The Phantom Menace and being the sleeper hit of the year. In terms of complexity of story and immersion into the characters world The Matrix dwarfed them both, books and documentaries have been made of the issues The Matrix brought to the mainstream. 

 In short, The Matrix made a film like Equilibrium (an actioner with a brain) possible again but in no way did Equilibrium surpass it.


----------



## meatpie (Sep 5, 2005)

Wierd Divide said:
			
		

> I think Christian Bale is by far the better actor, in fact I think he is one of the best modern actors about (check out his performance in The Machinist), plus he's English so I'm already on his side. Keanu Reeves is a wooden, slack-jawed bore who's been out acted by everyone and everything he has ever stood next to.



So true...

In fact, Keanu really suits movies like "Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure". He was so convincing in that movie because he was just "acting" as himself. Dumb teenager.


----------



## mgrace (Sep 5, 2005)

I hate the matrix... bad ending to the trilogy... BOOOOO!!!!

BTW Welcome back Meat Pie


----------



## Rice Ball (Sep 5, 2005)

I really liked Equilibrium, good acting and i loved the Gun kata.  

The Matrix deserves respect much in the same way the original starwars gets respect dispite being such a dodgy film compaired to moden Scifi films.


----------



## mediums (Sep 5, 2005)

I know a movie that pwns both. I think the movie is kinda old but its great. Outlaws of Fortune is the movie name and it rocks! More realistic and more action than the matrix or any other movie. 
P.S it aint about the wild west. Just watch it to find out


----------



## meatpie (Sep 8, 2005)

mgrace said:
			
		

> I hate the matrix... bad ending to the trilogy... BOOOOO!!!!
> 
> BTW Welcome back Meat Pie



Thanks mgrace...but I haven't come back completely. Still just a tad busy and getting more into Bleach now.


----------



## Insipidipity (Sep 8, 2005)

mediums said:
			
		

> I know a movie that pwns both. I think the movie is kinda old but its great. Outlaws of Fortune is the movie name and it rocks! More realistic and more action than the matrix or any other movie.
> P.S it aint about the wild west. Just watch it to find out


Geeze can't find it even on google...send a link for some more info.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 9, 2005)

I'd say The Matrix is better than Equilibrium.  But Equilibrium is better than the shitty Matrix sequels.


----------



## meatpie (Sep 9, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> I'd say The Matrix is better than Equilibrium.  But Equilibrium is better than the shitty Matrix sequels.



Reloaded and Revolution were so crap. 
I was so disappointed. Why did they have to make a sequel anyway? Why did they have to go ruin it?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 9, 2005)

argh please God no, Equilibrium was shocking and can;t even be compared to the original matrix film  even if the last 2 parts of the matrix trilogy were equally poor


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't think I really have to explain my position on this, but I will just for reference pt.

The matrix is better than equilibrium, bale is a good actor no doubt...keanu reeves is not a bad actor, but has been stereotyped by doing those bill and ted movies when he was younger.

Which is unfair, IMO.

Dark city was the shiznit, very koo.  Since it was an inspiration to the matrix like so many other things, I won't say anything about that, like equilibrium no doubt was influenced by dark city and matrix also.

I am a hardcore matrix fan, and I do agree that the sequels kinda watered down the brilliance the first movie layed out.  I still enjoyed them but not as much...and also the ending to the trilogy was a sad one and I didn't like that for the type of movie it set out as in the first one.

So I hope this gives perspective to everyone on these 2 movies...

oh yeah LOST rules , watch that show new season starts sept 21st. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 9, 2005)

meatpie said:
			
		

> Reloaded and Revolution were so crap.
> I was so disappointed. Why did they have to make a sequel anyway? Why did they have to go ruin it?



To answer your question, rub your thumb against your index and middle finger to know  .


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 10, 2005)

Money, well I don't totally disagree with you , but from what I know the trilogy was always meant to be that, and it was only outta the positive feedback they completed the trilogy.

 I love the series trilogy, but I was hoping very much so for a more positive ending.


----------



## meatpie (Sep 13, 2005)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> Money, well I don't totally disagree with you , but from what I know the trilogy was always meant to be that, and it was only outta the positive feedback they completed the trilogy.
> 
> I love the series trilogy, but I was hoping very much so for a more positive ending.



Positive feedback? 
You mean money yeah?


----------



## Shinigami-Isshin (Sep 15, 2005)

ok seriously, why does this discussion exist. the matrix was obviously a milestone in cinematography, fight sequences, sfx, and the now famous bullet time and wire fu. equlibrium wasnt even on the same level. the dudes shoot guns off next two each others ears at least seven times. their eardrums wouldve exploded and they would have bled and become deaf. there was really no philosophy behind Eq, i think that it makes ur job much easier if you dont have to catch feelings beating some dudes ass in the street, thats just me though yah?

plus i think there is no way to hurt 10 dudes in armor by the bottom clip of your glock.


----------



## kel-kel (Sep 15, 2005)

I prefer Equilibrium to The Matrix.  With the exception of bullet time stuff, I thought Matrix (the first movie, the sequels were crap) was rather boring.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 15, 2005)

Equilibrium was a good movie, but I don't know if it came out before the Matrix. Anybody wants to do a search on that? And also, the matrix has more good fighting sequences than Equilibrium, but that last fight with the "leader" in that whole gun shot thing was fucking awesome; and also when he took down all those guards.


----------



## Hayate.G (May 21, 2006)

I much much prefer Equilibrium to Matrix...

I also really enjoyed watching the fighting scene...I thought it was quite original..


Cheristian Bale is such a great actor as well as Emily Watson and the story is very depressing yet clever... 


Watson is one of my favourite actresses...

Her film Breaking the Waves is tragically beautiful...



*Spoiler*: __ 





I can't imagine myself living without no litterature or art... I rather prefer die

 No music, No life....Man...


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 21, 2006)

i prefer equilibrium to the sequels. so equilibrium gets the nod.


----------

